#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Море книг. С какой начать?

## Юрич

Собственно вопрос в теме.

----------


## Юрич

> Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче, "Отчего вы не буддист"
> Аджан Сумедхо, "Четыре Благородные Истины"


Не успел четче сформулировать) Именно по дзогчен. Их очень много. Может есть какая-то вводная или обобщающая работа. А предложенные вами книги я конечно же читал. Одну даже прослушал.

----------

Алик (26.12.2013)

----------


## Влад К

Я не увидел сразу в каком разделе была создана тема) Извините. Из дзогчен, думаю -Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче,"Повторяя слова Будды","Нарисованное радугой" и Чогьял Намкхай Норбу Ринпоче "Кристалл и Путь света".

----------

Юрич (27.12.2013)

----------


## Алекс Андр

Дхаммапада, любой из Ламримов (в википедии их куча). :Smilie:

----------


## Влад К

> Дхаммапада, любой из Ламримов (в википедии их куча).


Дхаммапада ладно, а вот если с ламрима начинать изучение Дхармы, думаю она будет сразу отложена в очень долгий ящик. :Smilie: 
Кстати, вопрос о книгах по дзогчен.)))

----------

Алексей Л (27.12.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Собственно вопрос в теме.




Ссылка - http://www.torchinov.com/материалы/п...чителя/

----------

Aion (10.01.2014), Legba (27.12.2013), Влад К (10.01.2014), Геннадий Юрич (23.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2013), Юрич (27.12.2013)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Дхаммапада ладно, а вот если с ламрима начинать изучение Дхармы, думаю она будет сразу отложена в очень долгий ящик.
> Кстати, вопрос о книгах по дзогчен.)))


я понял, что вопрос о книгах по Дзогчен, но начинать, на мой взгляд лучше с чего-то канонического. а ламримы не все огромные. даже у Дже Цонкапы Ламрим есть большой и малый. большой осилить конечно сложно, да и найти его проблематично. а вот "Светоч на пути к Пробуждению" Атиши, "Драгоценное Украшение освобождения" Дже Гампопы, "Слова моего всеблагого учителя" Патрула Ринпоче вполне доступны.

----------


## Konstantin Vasilevich

Лонгченпа - Драгоценная Сокровищница Дхармадхату 
http://dharma.ru/product/7652

Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче - Блистательное величие
http://dharma.ru/product/3375

Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче - Сущность Дзогчен. Как превратить заблуждение в мудрость
http://dharma.ru/product/7658

Целе Нацог Рангдрёл - Светоч сердца
http://dharma.ru/product/3448

Цокньи Ринпоче - Беззаботное достоинство. Учения о природе ума
http://dharma.ru/product/5557

Цокньи Ринпоче - Бесстрашие простоты
http://dharma.ru/product/8320

Сонам Дордже - Откровения тибетских отшельников. Руководство по ретриту
http://dharma.ru/product/8790

МАХАМУДРА, РАССЕИВАЮЩАЯ ТЬМУ НЕВЕДЕНИЯ.
http://www.buddatext.ru/makhamudra.html

----------

Aion (10.01.2014), Legba (27.12.2013), Pedma Kalzang (27.12.2013), Алекс Андр (27.12.2013), Алексей Л (27.12.2013), Антончик (10.01.2014), Эделизи (28.12.2013), Юрич (27.12.2013)

----------


## Пема

Палден Шераб Ринпоче, Цеванг Донгьял Ринпоче   -  Львиный Взор .
http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...les/lion-eyes/

----------

Aion (10.01.2014), Влад К (10.01.2014)

----------


## Юань Дин

Опять море книг изнутри традиций советуете.

ИМХО: самая первая книга, как и самая первая прочитанная статья в работе над научной проблемой, должна быть обзорная. Далее, переходим к списку литературы в статье, берем эти источники и капаем дальше.

В качестве первой обзорной книги, хорошо, думаю, посмотреть: Торчинов "Введение в буддизм". Затем хорошо подумать, поразмышлять над традициями и далее копать в нужном направлении буддизма. Ибо один ум согласен с одной традицией, другой ум - с другой. И если я согласен, например, с мыслителями традиции Х и мне нравится их интеллектуальный метод, то, даже придя в общество ценителей традиции У, я настою на своем желании сходить в общество ценителей традиции Х, пусть до него даже надо будет дальше ворочать ногами. И, уже побывав затем в обществе Х, я окончательно или вдохновлюсь направлением Х, или разочаруюсь и снова подумаю над традициями, вернувшись к книге Торчинова.

Не  приветствую навязывание традиции и когда приходят в общество У и там остаются. А вдруг некое общество Z будет еще интереснее и полезнее для конкретного ума.


Ой, извините. сразу не увидел, что раздел про Дзогчен.

----------

Влад К (10.01.2014)

----------


## ullu

Я бы прочитала сначала 
Чогьял Намкай Норбу. Дзогчен - самосовершенное состояние и Кукушка состояния присутствия. 
А потом 
Чогьял Намкай Норбу . Драгоценный сосуд.

Почему Драгоценный сосуд, потому что это учебник который составил Ринпоче. Поэтому там объясняется все что нужно для того чтобы начать практику и продолжать , при этом все это объясняется  в контексте учения Дзогчен. И благодаря этому вы получаете основу для изучения и практики.
Там нет больших и развернутых объяснений всего, но благодаря этой книге вы поймете что вам нужно понимать и освоить и почему и зачем это вам нужно. 
И потом когда вы уже будете изучать более подробно все эти вещи, прибежище, бодхичитту, разные воззрения, разные методы медитации, поведение и т.д. оно все будет ложиться на свои места и связываться со всем остальным, благодаря тому что у вас будет основа.  Это как ствол дерева, на котором потом вырастают ветки, листья и все остальное.
И если вы хотите практиковать дзочген, то вам нужны объяснения в контекте дзочген все же. Поэтому опять же Драгоценный сосуд.

----------

Ometoff (24.03.2017), Аурум (11.01.2014)

----------


## Юрич

> Опять море книг изнутри традиций советуете.
> 
> ИМХО: самая первая книга, как и самая первая прочитанная статья в работе над научной проблемой, должна быть обзорная. Далее, переходим к списку литературы в статье, берем эти источники и капаем дальше.
> 
> В качестве первой обзорной книги, хорошо, думаю, посмотреть: Торчинов "Введение в буддизм". Затем хорошо подумать, поразмышлять над традициями и далее копать в нужном направлении буддизма. Ибо один ум согласен с одной традицией, другой ум - с другой. И если я согласен, например, с мыслителями традиции Х и мне нравится их интеллектуальный метод, то, даже придя в общество ценителей традиции У, я настою на своем желании сходить в общество ценителей традиции Х, пусть до него даже надо будет дальше ворочать ногами. И, уже побывав затем в обществе Х, я окончательно или вдохновлюсь направлением Х, или разочаруюсь и снова подумаю над традициями, вернувшись к книге Торчинова.
> 
> Не  приветствую навязывание традиции и когда приходят в общество У и там остаются. А вдруг некое общество Z будет еще интереснее и полезнее для конкретного ума.
> 
> 
> Ой, извините. сразу не увидел, что раздел про Дзогчен.


Да, тема в Дзогчене. Так как Торчинов, Андросов, Судзуки, Дюмулен, Маслов,   были прочитаны. Но ваш пост все равно уместен. Жаль только что я , около года усердно читающий литературу, так конкретно ни к чему и не склонился. Как то все циклично проходит. Неделя-месяц мне нравится Х, потом вдруг по неясным мне обстоятельствам интерес склоняется более к У и т.д. Иногда это хорошо, как хорошо сменить один род деятельности на другой чтоб не наскучило. А иногда я кажусь себе непоследовательным.

----------


## ullu

Меня, конечно, сейчас забросают огрызками, но вообще то путь надо выбирать не по вкусу ( нравится - не нравится ) , а по способностям.
Лучше всего практиковать дзогчен, если способности есть. И дальше если не получается, то тогда человек применяет другие методы . 
Потому что задача не найти себе приятное хобби, а как можно скорее освободиться. Скорее всего это позволяет сделать практика дзогчен, но нужны способности.
Хотя и склонности тоже учитываются , но не так что я сходил в дзогчен, мне там не понравилось, будут сутру практиковать. Или мне там некоторые люди не понравились, я пойду туда, там меня все любят. Или что-то ещё в этом роде. Так хобби выбирают, а не путь к освоождению.
Это мое имхо конечно.

----------

Kit (16.01.2014), Аурум (11.01.2014), Денис Б (23.09.2015)

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

Мой топ-лист, уж извините за нескромность.

Падмасамбхава "Совет Рожденного из Лотоса"
Падмасамбхава "Учения дакини"
Патрул Ринпоче "Слова моего всеблагого учителя"

А вот с "Драгоценной сокровищницы дхармадхату" я бы не начинал.
Снег в башка попадет - совсем плохой будешь :Smilie:

----------


## Юрич

ullu
Не согласен. С какого перепугу например, мне практиковать Дзогчен если у меня (это пример и не более) вызывают в душе (психике) антагонизм тибетская культура, ее ритуал, мифология, символика.
А наоборот, гармоничный отзвук и в сердце и в уме находят Дальний Восток, сакура, дзен, каллиграфия.
Повторю, это всего лишь пример и его можно перекрутить наоборот.

И прибавьте к этому регион проживания, центр Полтавской области, где не то что о Дзогчене, а о Будде никто не слышал. 
Так, что как говорится, не до жиру быть бы живу))

----------

Паня (11.01.2014), Сергей Ч (11.01.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> А вот с "Драгоценной сокровищницы дхармадхату" я бы не начинал.
> Снег в башка попадет - совсем плохой будешь


Одна из первых моих "хардкорных" книг, прочитанная еще до КЛШ. Воспринята очень даже хорошо, башка плохой не стал.  :Big Grin:

----------

Нико (11.01.2014), Эделизи (11.01.2014)

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Поясню, на всякий случай.
Чтение таких текстов, как Чойинг дзо или Кунчже гялпо требует определенной подготовки и устойчивости в буддийском воззрении.
Есть у меня печальные примеры начитавшихся - давно ничего не практикуют и, кроме досады, что их кинули (обещали просветление, а его нет) от них не услышать.

----------


## Аньезка

> Поясню, на всякий случай.
> Чтение таких текстов, как Чойинг дзо или Кунчже гялпо требует определенной подготовки и устойчивости в буддийском воззрении.
> Есть у меня печальные примеры начитавшихся - давно ничего не практикуют и, кроме досады, что их кинули (обещали просветление, а его нет) от них не услышать.


Таки сообщения не включились(
А если я напишу на uddiyana (собака) mail.ru, вы письмо получите?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Поясню, на всякий случай.
> Чтение таких текстов, как Чойинг дзо или Кунчже гялпо требует определенной подготовки и устойчивости в буддийском воззрении.
> Есть у меня печальные примеры начитавшихся - давно ничего не практикуют и, кроме досады, что их кинули (обещали просветление, а его нет) от них не услышать.


Непонятно, зачем людям НЕ рекомендовать читать то, что им хочется. Я всегда читала, что хотела. И другие пусть читают. А то получается, что учебники 10-го класса средней школы первоклашкам читать не положено. Кто запретит? Умеющий читать да читает!

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (12.01.2014), Сергей Ч (11.01.2014)

----------


## ullu

> ullu
> Не согласен. С какого перепугу например, мне практиковать Дзогчен если у меня (это пример и не более) вызывают в душе (психике) антагонизм тибетская культура, ее ритуал, мифология, символика.
> А наоборот, гармоничный отзвук и в сердце и в уме находят Дальний Восток, сакура, дзен, каллиграфия.
> Повторю, это всего лишь пример и его можно перекрутить наоборот.
> 
> И прибавьте к этому регион проживания, центр Полтавской области, где не то что о Дзогчене, а о Будде никто не слышал. 
> Так, что как говорится, не до жиру быть бы живу))


Ну если вы хотите хобби, то ни с какой, если вы хотите освобождение, то это часть практики понять, что нравится - не нравится это ограничения собственного ума, и вместо того чтобы им потакать лучше стараться их распознать и от них освобождаться. 
Все равно задача учения вывести вас за рамки ваших ограничений, но если вы хотите держаться за свои ограничения и все тут, то проще заняться просто чем-то приятным, потому что зачем себя мучать медитацией? Дайвингом там, или путешествиями. Если же ы будете двигаться к освобождению, то вы неизбежно встретитесь с тем, что вам не понравится, в какой бы традиции вы не практиковали. 
Но конечно если пока нет способности это понять, и есть сильный протест ( ну прямо не нравится тибетская культура и все тут ) , то тогда конечно имеет смысл выбирать то, что больше нравится или не нравится. 
Но по хорошему если, то это нравится - не нравится на самом деле просто вкусовщина.

В Киеве и Харькове большие дзогчен-общины. К тому же вебтрансляции учения Ринпоче каждый месяц проходят, никуда особо ездить не надо. А в Крыму вообще Южный Кунсангар.
И если честно я не знаю в какой ещё общине в России и Украине сейчас есть такие возможности для обучения и практики. 
( может кстати и есть, просто я может про это не знаю )
Я не знаю где ещё учитель лично каждый месяц дает учение через вебкаст,  раз в году приезжает в Россию и раз в год в Украину, регулярно по всей России и Украине проходят в общинах обучающие ретриты по всем основным практикам со специально подготовленными и сертифицированными Ринпоче учителями, Ринпоче подготовил обучающий курс по Санти Маха Сангхе, по всем практикам изданы книги с текстами и объяснениями и с хорошим и правильным переводом, выпускаются диски с практиками для того чтобы учиться правильно выполнять практики, выпущена подробная книга и диски с полными объяснениями по Янтра-йоге, все учителя и инструкторы, в том числе и Ринпоче объясняют непонятные моменты и отвечают на вопросы по электронной почте или на ретритах можно подойти к любому и спросить лично все что не понятно.
Я похожа на фаната дзогчен-общины по моему ))))))
Так что про не до жиру говорить не приходится  :Smilie: 

На самом деле я не агитирую, я просто когда начинала я не знала о том какие есть вомзожности и ими не пользовалась долго, теперь у меня это вот так вот выскакивает, что я нервничаю когда кто-то не знает о всех возможностях которые есть.

----------

Kit (16.01.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Непонятно, зачем людям НЕ рекомендовать читать то, что им хочется. Я всегда читала, что хотела. И другие пусть читают. А то получается, что учебники 10-го класса средней школы первоклашкам читать не положено. Кто запретит? Умеющий читать да читает!


А мне, что бы я ни читала, всегда кто-то советовал это не читать ) Если я читала сутры то мне говорили - ну зачем тебе сутры, если я читала про дзогчен то мне говорили ну куда тебе дзогчен...и так далее )

----------

Kit (16.01.2014), Нико (11.01.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

Не сочтите за шутку, но пелевинский snaff интересно интерпретирует дзогчен.

----------

Aion (11.01.2014), Влад К (28.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А мне, что бы я ни читала, всегда кто-то советовал это не читать ) Если я читала сутры то мне говорили - ну зачем тебе сутры, если я читала про дзогчен то мне говорили ну куда тебе дзогчен...и так далее )


А я, лет в 10, залезала под кровать и там читала французские романы с элементами эротики. Хотя родители запрещали))))).

----------

ullu (11.01.2014)

----------


## ullu

> А я, лет в 10, залезала под кровать и там читала французские романы с элементами эротики. Хотя родители запрещали))))).


Вот она стойкость воспитанная с детства )))))

----------

Нико (11.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Вот она стойкость воспитанная с детства )))))


Если добавить про стойкость, то, только что встретившись с буддизмом, делала Ваджрасаттву в туалете (бойфренд не одобрял эти практики).  :Cool:

----------

ullu (11.01.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Если добавить про стойкость, то, только что встретившись с буддизмом, делала Ваджрасаттву в туалете (бойфренд не одобрял эти практики).


Очень круто! Особенно, если одновременно поливать себя из душа.

----------

Aion (11.01.2014), Геннадий Юрич (23.10.2014), Нико (11.01.2014)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Да, тема в Дзогчене. Так как Торчинов, Андросов, Судзуки, Дюмулен, Маслов,   были прочитаны. Но ваш пост все равно уместен. Жаль только что я , около года усердно читающий литературу, так конкретно ни к чему и не склонился. Как то все циклично проходит. Неделя-месяц мне нравится Х, потом вдруг по неясным мне обстоятельствам интерес склоняется более к У и т.д. Иногда это хорошо, как хорошо сменить один род деятельности на другой чтоб не наскучило. А иногда я кажусь себе непоследовательным.


У меня этот процесс занимает уже 6 полных лет с хвостиком. Так окончания ему и не видно. Зато, независимо от этого процесса, параллельно ему оттачиваю шаматху. И уже есть результаты. А бла-бла-бла-идеологическая надстройка (т.е. выбор организации, куда перечислять деньги  :Smilie:  ), так и не выбрана. Потому не брезгую ничем, что поможет отточить шаматху, независимо от идентификации себя как представителя какого-то учения. И тоже есть в этом плюс - независимость от организации и членских взносов (добровольных пожертвований).

----------

Юрич (11.01.2014)

----------


## Юань Дин

а началось с того, что я год времени убил на интеллектуальные поиски. Здесь мне то не нравится, там это. Здесь много молятся и мантры читают, а для меня это бессмыслица, в смысле-молитвы (да еще на не родном языке) и ритуалы (это про гелуг); там всё закостенело и не имеет развития (это я про тхераваду); там какие-то бессмысленные фразы с намеками и нет эмоциональной устойчивости - пусть сначала сами успокоятся, затем учеников учат (это я про дзен, тем более современный дзен сильно пахнет попсой, когда сказал абсолютнейшую ерунду и многозначительно поднял палец вверх, типа самый умный). Вобщем, то не так, это не так. И еще помещение своего мировоззрения в узкие тиски, а мы же не должны жить идеями людей азиатского средневековья, - у нас наука, технология, мы имеем иные представления о мире.

И здесь мне посоветовали - плюнь на всю эту ерунду и просто возьми и задайся целью практического постижения. Без побрякушек. Чисто вон там, на полке у тебя стоит книга по шаматхе - задайся целью одолеть, без идеологической привязки. Что я и делаю. В принципе, этим может заниматься и атеист, и представитель другой (не буддийской) религии. Проникновение в суть вещей после работы над успокоением ума. И пусть мир сам себя покажет, без наших интеллектуальных построений о том, какой он откроется в конце.

----------

Юрич (11.01.2014)

----------


## Юрич

> У меня этот процесс занимает уже 6 полных лет с хвостиком. Так окончания ему и не видно. Зато, независимо от этого процесса, параллельно ему оттачиваю шаматху. И уже есть результаты. А бла-бла-бла-идеологическая надстройка (т.е. выбор организации, куда перечислять деньги  ), так и не выбрана. Потому не брезгую ничем, что поможет отточить шаматху, независимо от идентификации себя как представителя какого-то учения. И тоже есть в этом плюс - независимость от организации и членских взносов (добровольных пожертвований).


Да, видимо у меня тот же самый процесс. Традиции - традициями, а шаматху никто не отменял ни в тхераваде, ни в дзогчене :Smilie: 

Для ullu 
Возможно вы и правы насчет доступности интернет-дзогчен. Но вот, что касается "раз в год приездов " учителей это не есть хорошо. Потому как, с таким успехом я могу включить видео-лекцию и никуда не ездить. Мне хотелось бы видеть рядом не проповедника, а мастера. У меня когда-то был 5-ти летний опыт знакомства с православием так, что я даже закончил духовную семинарию, поездил немного по монастырям и повидал духовенство. Видимо я немного избалован присутствием людей в сане))
Но как по мне,  учитель (не проповедник), должен быть в доступности от ученика. То есть, видеться хотя бы раз в месяц или лучше в неделю. И при этом иметь общение хоть небольшое, чтобы передать свою внутреннюю духовную атмосферу ученику и тем самым вдохновлять и корректировать его. 
А так, раз в год..да еще не познакомившись с учителем, виртуально вверяться ему, включать его в свою медитацию, прославлять его качества и все такое , это как то сильно похоже на платоническую любовь. Выбрать воображаемый объект для проецирования всех своих лучших качеств и чувств, а потом подобно Дон-кихоту еще и сражаться за свои воздушные замки. А потом лет через пять-десять, в какой нибудь статье прочитать что твой мнимый гуру оказался коррупционером, мракобесом или педофилом , как то не хочется.
Кажется я несколько сгустил краски))) И чтобы разрядить атмосферу...как вы думаете, у меня есть книга ЕСДЛ о дзогчене. Стоит ли ее читать, то есть нет ли в ней серьезных разногласий с видением Дзогчена тем же ННР?

----------

Паня (11.01.2014)

----------


## ullu

Да, это конечно прекрасно если есть возможность жить рядом с учителем и общаться с ним. Однако немного странно кажется отказываться от того что бы общаться с учителем редко, в пользу того чтобы не иметь никакого учителя вообще.
К тому же неовзможно практиковать дзогчен без учителя, ведь необходимо прямое введение. 
Но конечно это не обязательно должен быть Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. 

Я думаю что книги ЕС Далай Ламы читать стоит всегда  :Smilie:

----------

Kit (16.01.2014), Галина_Сур (11.01.2014), Нико (11.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

Прямое введение --   это состояние ума, а не ритуал. Можно много кричать ПХАТ, а обратная сторона не получит никакого прямого введения. А можно просто посмотреть в глаза друг другу - и вот оно, без всякого пафоса.

----------

Хайлер Дазайн (08.02.2014), Юрич (11.01.2014)

----------


## ullu

Проблема в том, что в глаза надо посмотреть учителю дзогчен.

----------

Нико (11.01.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Меня, конечно, сейчас забросают огрызками, но вообще то путь надо выбирать не по вкусу ( нравится - не нравится ) , а по способностям.
> Лучше всего практиковать дзогчен, если способности есть.


Как определить, что тебе подходит, а что нет? Если рассматривать свои способности, можно всё равно ошибиться, как мне кажется.
Как я понял, если есть интерес к дзогчен, то этого достаточно для практики. Или нет?

----------


## Нико

> Проблема в том, что в глаза надо посмотреть учителю дзогчен.


Не обязательно. Мне лично было достаточно БГР

----------


## ullu

> Как определить, что тебе подходит, а что нет? Если рассматривать свои способности, можно всё равно ошибиться, как мне кажется.
> Как я понял, если есть интерес к дзогчен, то этого достаточно для практики. Или нет?


Ну я не знаю. Я выбирала так. Я искала способ который позволит мне освободить от страданий всех и при этом не уничтожить мир. 
Мой человеческий ум не мог придумать способ как  не страдать одновременно льву и антилопе, либо лев от голода у меня умирал, либо антилопу убить надо, при этом невмозожно же превратить всех в антилоп, это же бред. Это была такая абстрактная формулировка конкретной проблемы. Я искала её решение.
В христантсве не нашла, в психологии не нашла, в философии не нашла, получила учение в гелуг, ничего не поняла. Все казалось странным, тантра же, а я ни сном ни духом про буддизм до этого вообще, но мне же надо было решение, мне все равно было странное здесь все или нет, и я надеялась, что возможно я буду изучать, практиковать и позже я пойму что-то и там возможно будет это решение. Но прочитала пол страницы объяснения Ринпоче про знание дзогчен и немедленно поняла что это именно то, что мне надо. Это учение полностью решало мою проблему, я не могла додуматься сама о того, что для того что бы не страдать не нужно ничего менять снаружи ( ну я уже предполагала что снаружи бессмыслено менять, но ключа основного не было, где взять это нестрадание внутри?) , нужно обнаружить в своем уме знание своей природы .
Я не знала какие у меня способности и не знала вообще ничего про способности, то есть в принципе про существование такой вещи как способности я не знала, я просто знала что мне нужно это знание, есть учитель который научит меня как его обнаружить и это в общем все. что мне было нужно и все что нужно и сейчас.
Поэтому лично для меня немного странно когда мне говорят - я не хочу практиковать там, мне не нравятся все эти колокольчики.  Мне вообще было пофиг колокольчики там или кубики, я не за ними пришла, пом не хоть в костюмы космонавтов или дизнозавров нарядитесь, только научите меня тому что мне надо.
Ну и вот как бы мне кажется так и надо выбирать. Где научат тому чему хочется научиться, туда и идти. А какого цвета там тетрадки выдают , это мне кажется как то не особенно важно.

----------

Аурум (11.01.2014), Влад К (11.01.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Не обязательно. Мне лично было достаточно БГР


Так чод же, конечно достаточно. Я имела ввиду что нужно посмотреть в глаза тому у кого это знание есть и кто может его передать, а не просто любому человеку )

----------


## ullu

> Как я понял, если есть интерес к дзогчен, то этого достаточно для практики. Или нет?


Как я поняла из того, как объясняет Ринпоче, этого достаточно. Для реализации может не достаточно, для практики достаточно.

----------

Влад К (11.01.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Ну я не знаю. Я выбирала так. Я искала способ который позволит мне освободить от страданий всех и при этом не уничтожить мир. 
> Мой человеческий ум не мог придумать способ как  не страдать одновременно льву и антилопе, либо лев от голода у меня умирал, либо антилопу убить надо, при этом невмозожно же превратить всех в антилоп, это же бред. Это была такая абстрактная формулировка конкретной проблемы. Я искала её решение.
> В христантсве не нашла, в психологии не нашла, в философии не нашла, получила учение в гелуг, ничего не поняла. Все казалось странным, тантра же, а я ни сном ни духом про буддизм до этого вообще, но мне же надо было решение, мне все равно было странное здесь все или нет, и я надеялась, что возможно я буду изучать, практиковать и позже я пойму что-то и там возможно будет это решение. Но прочитала пол страницы объяснения Ринпоче про знание дзогчен и немедленно поняла что это именно то, что мне надо. Это учение полностью решало мою проблему, я не могла додуматься сама о того, что для того что бы не страдать не нужно ничего менять снаружи ( ну я уже предполагала что снаружи бессмыслено менять, но ключа основного не было, где взять это нестрадание внутри?) , нужно обнаружить в своем уме знание своей природы .
> Я не знала какие у меня способности и не знала вообще ничего про способности, то есть в принципе про существование такой вещи как способности я не знала, я просто знала что мне нужно это знание, есть учитель который научит меня как его обнаружить и это в общем все. что мне было нужно и все что нужно и сейчас.
> Поэтому лично для меня немного странно когда мне говорят - я не хочу практиковать там, мне не нравятся все эти колокольчики.  Мне вообще было пофиг колокольчики там или кубики, я не за ними пришла, пом не хоть в костюмы космонавтов или дизнозавров нарядитесь, только научите меня тому что мне надо.
> Ну и вот как бы мне кажется так и надо выбирать. Где научат тому чему хочется научиться, туда и идти. А какого цвета там тетрадки выдают , это мне кажется как то не особенно важно.


Для меня очевидно, что Вы перед тем как прийти к дзогчен, прошли хорошую подготовку. А без такой "учебки", критерием подготовленности к такому учению - простой интерес быть не может. Это поиск, который начат очень давно. Спасибо, всё очень понятно.

----------


## ullu

> Для меня очевидно, что Вы перед тем как прийти к дзогчен, прошли хорошую подготовку. А без такой "учебки", критерием подготовленности к такому учению - простой интерес быть не может. Это поиск, который начат очень давно. Спасибо, всё очень понятно.


Почему вы думаете что не может? Я не понимаю в чем может быть проблема, если честно. 
Думаете возникнут какие-то проблемы у человека, если он начнет практиковать с простым интересом или что-то другое?

----------


## Влад К

> Почему вы думаете что не может? Я не понимаю в чем может быть проблема, если честно. 
> Думаете возникнут какие-то проблемы у человека, если он начнет практиковать с простым интересом или что-то другое?


Нет, я не думаю что будут проблемы. Думаю особой пользы не будет, если нет необходимой основы для дзогчен.
В текстах, дзогчен сравнивается с драгоценностью на куполе прекрасного храма(внутренняя основа для практики дзогчен). Но как быть если для этой драгоценности нет места, тобишь нет храма? Можно заинтересоваться учением дзогчен, но будет ли это подлинный интерес - не знаю. По крайней мере, я пришел к выводу, что путного ничего не выйдет, если интерес не настоящий, а так, продиктованный своим Эго.

----------

ullu (11.01.2014)

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Таки сообщения не включились(
> А если я напишу на uddiyana (собака) mail.ru, вы письмо получите?


Ответил в личку.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Лучше всего практиковать дзогчен, если способности есть. И дальше если не получается, то тогда человек применяет другие методы .


Это не так. Начинать надо с малого, и потом углубляться. Показав и попробовав объяснить первоклашке загигулины с интегралами и прочим, можно отбить все желание учить математику. Ринпоче говорит о применении других методов для развития способностей, которых не хватает для практики Дзогчен. Чтобы отвлекаться на другие методы, но не терять суть, нужно хоть какое-то понимание ценности Дзогчен и чувствовать необходимость в нем. 

Ламримы с постепенным подходом от великих Учителей не просто так появились, это достаточно важный момент, хоть и не такой статичный, как многие пытаются это преподнести.

----------

Хайлер Дазайн (08.02.2014)

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Непонятно, зачем людям НЕ рекомендовать читать то, что им хочется. Я всегда читала, что хотела. И другие пусть читают. А то получается, что учебники 10-го класса средней школы первоклашкам читать не положено. Кто запретит? Умеющий читать да читает!


Нико, я с точки зрения вопроса - с чего начать.
Начать лучше с Кунсанг ламэ шалунг.
Есть же, в концов концов, в том же издательстве Rangjung Yeshe закрытые книги по дзогчену - такова была воля Дилго Кенце Ринпоче.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, я с точки зрения вопроса - с чего начать.
> Начать лучше с Кунсанг ламэ шалунг.
> Есть же, в концов концов, в том же издательстве Rangjung Yeshe закрытые книги по дзогчену - такова была воля Дилго Кенце Ринпоче.


 Гммм. Я начинала с книг по дзогчену. И по йоге сновидений и пр.)))) 
А не с Ламрима, как многие могут подумать.)))

А читал про Дилго Кьенце Ринпоче книгу Brilliant Moon? Её перевод на русский планируется? Я бы взялась.

----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Гммм. Я начинала с книг по дзогчену. И по йоге сновидений и пр.)))) 
> А не с Ламрима, как многие могут подумать.)))
> 
> А читал про Дилго Кьенце Ринпоче книгу Brilliant Moon? Её перевод на русский планируется? Я бы взялась.


Её вроде как переводят уже добровольцы с dharmawiki

----------

Pema Sonam (11.01.2014), Дубинин (11.01.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Нет, я не думаю что будут проблемы. Думаю особой пользы не будет, если нет необходимой основы для дзогчен.
> В текстах, дзогчен сравнивается с драгоценностью на куполе прекрасного храма(внутренняя основа для практики дзогчен). Но как быть если для этой драгоценности нет места, тобишь нет храма? Можно заинтересоваться учением дзогчен, но будет ли это подлинный интерес - не знаю. По крайней мере, я пришел к выводу, что путного ничего не выйдет, если интерес не настоящий, а так, продиктованный своим Эго.


Мне кажется  довольно сложно предположить что произойдет с тем или другим человеком. Ведь он же все равно будет как-то следовать пути, что-то практиковать, слушать учителя. Может быть благодаря этому и своему такому вот интересу он что-то поймет и изменится, ведь он будет изучать и практиковать, интерес то все равно его будет к этому подталкивать, а может быть не поймет, потмоу что очень сильное эго помешает, а может быть он понял бы что-то если бы продвигался более постепенно, но может быть более постепенно у него нет интересао свосем и он тоже ничего не поймет.....в общем мне кажется что может быть очень много разных вариантов.
Но вот связь с учением таким образом точно укрепится ведь. 
И наверное да, не стоит миссионерствовать или говорить людям что только дзогчен и никаких гвоздей, но и отговаривать кого-то от того чтобы попробовать изучать и практиковать дзочген я бы лично не стала.

----------

Влад К (12.01.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Это не так. Начинать надо с малого, и потом углубляться. Показав и попробовав объяснить первоклашке загигулины с интегралами и прочим, можно отбить все желание учить математику. Ринпоче говорит о применении других методов для развития способностей, которых не хватает для практики Дзогчен. Чтобы отвлекаться на другие методы, но не терять суть, нужно хоть какое-то понимание ценности Дзогчен и чувствовать необходимость в нем. 
> 
> Ламримы с постепенным подходом от великих Учителей не просто так появились, это достаточно важный момент, хоть и не такой статичный, как многие пытаются это преподнести.


Но ведь в дзогчен используют другой подход, попробовать есть ли способности, если нет, то попробовать по друому. Мне кажется для этого нужна просто обычная сознательность в отношении себя же самого и своих потребностей.
И здесь и будут нужны ламримы с постепенным подходом, ведь человек понял , что непостепенный подход ему не понятен и он не может это использовать для себя пока и тогда он идет и изучает постепенный подход. Почему так будет плохо?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Но ведь в дзогчен используют другой подход, попробовать есть ли способности, если нет, то попробовать по друому.


 Нету такого, что если не въехал в прямое введение, то топай путем парамитаяны. Ринпоче учит, что если не получилось, значит не хватает способностей, и используйте методы для их развития, чтобы получилось.




> Почему так будет плохо?


 Потому что - "Показав и попробовав объяснить первоклашке загигулины с интегралами и прочим, можно отбить все желание учить математику." Или вообще сделать его ненавистником математики. 

Не стоит такие вопросы рассматривать со своей колокольни, и выдумывая, что человеку достаточно быть сознательным, или честным по отношению к себе или еще что подобное. Все разные, с разными обстоятельствами и способностями. Потому и у Цонкапы - начинаем с более простых вещей и потом углубляемся. А если есть способности, то более простые вещи будут или быстрей осваиваться, или человек не будет на них зацикливаться, а, имея интерес, будет пытаться вникнуть в суть.

----------


## ullu

> Нету такого, что если не въехал в прямое введение, то топай путем парамитаяны. Ринпоче учит, что если не получилось, значит не хватает способностей, и используйте методы для их развития, чтобы получилось.


А мне кажется что есть, если не въехал, то опирайся пока на то, во что въехал. Если не въезжаешь как это обнаружить без костылей, то практикуй низшую тантру, например, получай мудрость от божества, если это понятно. А с поведением то совсем уж, применяем лучшее, что можем. Но это лучшее должно работать,так что если знания нет и работать нечему то применяем противоядие. 
С одной стороны получается тоже самое, что и просто практиковать низшую тантру или парамиты. Но с другой стороны мы объединяем эту практику с Гуру-йогой дзогчен. И в этом преимущество такого подхода. Ведь сила линии передачи работает и практика низшей тантры или парамит объединенная с Гуру-йогой дзогчен будет успешней.




> Потому что - "Показав и попробовав объяснить первоклашке загигулины с интегралами и прочим, можно отбить все желание учить математику." Или вообще сделать его ненавистником математики. 
> 
> Не стоит такие вопросы рассматривать со своей колокольни, и выдумывая, что человеку достаточно быть сознательным, или честным по отношению к себе или еще что подобное. Все разные, с разными обстоятельствами и способностями. Потому и у Цонкапы - начинаем с более простых вещей и потом углубляемся. А если есть способности, то более простые вещи будут или быстрей осваиваться, или человек не будет на них зацикливаться, а, имея интерес, будет пытаться вникнуть в суть.


Вы имеете ввиду, что человек будет практиковать, не будет получать результатов и разочаруется? 

По поводу быстрого освоения, есть же указание такое же как для высших учений, что их н енадо давать людям которые их не могут понять, такое же указание есть и относительно низших учений, что их не надо давать людям которые могут понять больше, потому что им станет скучно и они забросят практику.

Я не говорю что человеку достаточно быть сознательным, я говорю что человеку необходимо быть сознательным , иначе чтобы он ни практиковал это не принесет результата. Поэтому по моему бессмысленно говорить о том, какой путь подойдет человеку который не тренирует обычную осознанность, никакой ему не подойдет путь. Ни дзогчен, ни парамитаяна.

----------

Влад К (12.01.2014)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А мне кажется что есть,


 Казаться может что угодно. По факту никто так не учит Дхарме, даже Ринпоче так не учит. Все, чему он учит, имеет непосредственное отношение только к Дзогчен, и не надо навешивать это на все подряд.




> Я не говорю что человеку достаточно быть сознательным, я говорю что человеку необходимо быть сознательным


А это никого не волнует, говорить можно что угодно. У людей разные способности, разный уровень ясности. Каждый может заинтересоваться Дхармой, и ему необходимо дать то или иное Учение.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Гммм. Я начинала с книг по дзогчену. И по йоге сновидений и пр.)))) 
> А не с Ламрима, как многие могут подумать.)))
> 
> А читал про Дилго Кьенце Ринпоче книгу Brilliant Moon? Её перевод на русский планируется? Я бы взялась.


Привет, книгу пока не читал, хорошо, что переводят.
Рабсэл Дава - одно из имен Дилго Кенце Ринпоче.
Нам сейчас надо несколько долгосрочных проектов закончить, включая второй том "Света мудрости", а там посмотрим.

----------


## ullu

> Казаться может что угодно. По факту никто так не учит Дхарме, даже Ринпоче так не учит. Все, чему он учит, имеет непосредственное отношение только к Дзогчен, и не надо навешивать это на все подряд.


Ну я не знаю даже...чего это вдруг ану-йога перестала иметь отношение к ану-йоге то?




> А это никого не волнует, говорить можно что угодно. У людей разные способности, разный уровень ясности. Каждый может заинтересоваться Дхармой, и ему необходимо дать то или иное Учение.


Ну конечно необходимо,( и это не исключает необходимости осознанности ), если есть возможность индивидуально подобрать учение, то это великолепно. А если нет, то что вы выберете?

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Непонятно, зачем людям НЕ рекомендовать читать то, что им хочется. Я всегда читала, что хотела. И другие пусть читают. А то получается, что учебники 10-го класса средней школы первоклашкам читать не положено. Кто запретит? Умеющий читать да читает!


Все верно. Тот, кто тянется к знаниям, рад поглощать их в любом виде и под любым названием. Не бывает _неправильных_ книг. Все книги несут в себе _учение_.

----------


## Пема

Поведение пчелы- как пчела собирает нектар с самых разных цветов, ищи Учение повсюду!

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

ДХАММАПАДА

----------

Фил (17.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> ДХАММАПАДА


Только я не видел хорошего русского перевода.
Читал на английском.

----------


## Элъ

> Только я не видел хорошего русского перевода.
> Читал на английском.


Любопытно, а Топоров чем не угодил?

----------

Фил (17.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Любопытно, а Топоров чем не угодил?


Это как Колриджа или Блейка, или на худой конец Байрона в оригинале читать или в переводе
Английский язык более сжатый, емкий и многозначный и на него лучше
переводится афористическая литература.
Тоже касается, например, Дао Де Дзин, который на русском, увы, читать невозможно.

Сравните сами:



> 21.Серьезность — путь к бессмертию. 
> Легкомыслие — путь к смерти. 
> Серьезные не умирают. 
> Легкомысленные подобны мертвецам
> 
> 22. Отчетливо понимая это, мудрые — серьезны. 
> В серьезности они черпают радость. 
> На ниве благородных радуются они.





> 21. Mindfulness is the path to the Deathless.
> Inattention is the path to death.
> The mindful do not die.
> The inattentive are as if already dead.
> 
> 22. Knowing the supremacy of mindfulness,
> the wise delight therein,
> enjoying the resort of the Noble.

----------

Дубинин (17.01.2014)

----------


## Элъ

> Это как Колриджа или Блейка, или на худой конец Байрона в оригинале читать или в переводе
> Английский язык более сжатый, емкий и многозначный и на него лучше
> переводится афористическая литература.
> Тоже касается, например, Дао Де Дзин, который на русском, увы, читать невозможно.


Разница заметна, да. Но всё же без сравнения с оригиналом это лишь вкусовщина. Да и с афористичностью\многозначностью, мне кажется, всё обстоит с точностью наоборот. Всё зависит от переводчика.

----------

Фил (17.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Разница заметна, да. Но всё же без сравнения с оригиналом это лишь вкусовщина. Да и с афористичностью\многозначностью, мне кажется, всё обстоит с точностью наоборот. Всё зависит от переводчика.


В оригинале я бы с радостью почитал, но увы, Пали не владею  :Frown: 
Я прочитал очень много английской поэзии в оригинале и перевести это практически нельзя, как бы красиво по русски это не звучало. По русски надо читать русскую поэзию (которую как раз очень трудно переводить в свою очередь)
На английском мне Дхаммапада больше нравится.
Более жестко, уверенно и локонично.

Вот например Маршак даже  название _Heather Ale_ перевел как _Вересковый Мед_
Уже, уже очень большая разница в восприятии.
Прочтите вслух к примеру одно и другое:




> Из вереска напиток
> Забыт давным-давно.
> А был он слаще меда,
> Пьянее, чем вино.
> 
> В котлах его варили
> И пили всей семьей
> Малютки-медовары
> В пещерах под землей





> From the bonny bells of heather
>   They brewed a drink long-syne,
> Was sweeter far then honey,
>   Was stronger far than wine.
> 
> They brewed it and they drank it,
>   And lay in a blessed swound
> For days and days together
>   In their dwellings underground.


Увы, это другое стихотворение  :Frown: 
Фонетически у Маршака оно более мягкое, округлое.
Сравнить как он перевел понятия:
stronger - пьянее
про семью в оригинале - ничего (а это добавляет некоторого тепла, домашнего уюта)
dwellings underground - пещеры

Вот и Дхаммапада Топорова вся так  :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (18.01.2014), Дубинин (17.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (26.03.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Это как Колриджа или Блейка, или на худой конец Байрона в оригинале читать или в переводе
> Английский язык более сжатый, емкий и многозначный и на него лучше
> переводится афористическая литература.
> Тоже касается, например, Дао Де Дзин, который на русском, увы, читать невозможно.


Дхаммапада на английском языке не в оригинале. если любите читать в оригинале, - читайте на пали. :Smilie: 
Дао Дэ Цзин читал в переводе разных переводчиков. не стану говорить в чьем мне понравилось больше, но сопоставление переводов разных переводчиков позволяет глубже понять заложенную в тексте мысль. думаю, что это даже лучше, чем читать в оригинале, потому что разные переводы разных людей позволяют на одни и теже слова взглянуть под разным углом :Smilie:

----------

Фил (17.01.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

Нгакпа Чогьям и Кхандро Дечен.* Громовое безмолвие. Раскрытие сознания дзогчена.*
Прекрасная книга! Как раз для начала.

Вот текст (в рамках ознакомления)
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/48824a9...%20Chogyam.doc

----------

Алекс Андр (29.01.2014), Влад К (28.01.2014)

----------


## Кауко

> Собственно вопрос в теме.


Если тхеравадин - работы тхеравадинских наставников или английский канон. Если махаянская традиция - Ламрим. А Дзогчен разный бывает; некоторые бонпо тоже ссылаются на Дзогчен...

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> А Дзогчен разный бывает; некоторые бонпо тоже ссылаются на Дзогчен...


Разный, но не настолько, чтобы не выделить его как самодостаточное явление?
Там есть вполне определенные принципы практики, которые неизменны от школы к школе. 
Подход к нему разный, да. Где-то он ключевая практика с самого начала, где-то его практикуют, как высшую йогу и дают на определнных этапах достижения...
Но эти принципы серьезно отличаются от подхода тантры, которая пришла в Тибет вместе с буддизмом...

Мне кажется версия о добуддийском происхождении Дзогчена и присутсвии его в Бон-по независимо от буддизма более чем вероятна.

----------


## Премадэв

Или продолжить ...

https://vk.com/tibbon?w=wall-1966915_386%2Fall

https://vk.com/doc31416733_273923253...c0490d1730f2ae
Сияющий источник внутреннего света.pdf

http://www.docme.ru/doc/255896/ucheniya-dzogchen#


Файл ucheniya-dzogchen.pdf
https://vk.com/doc191679809_28142037...d1195b35211532

卍<Учения Дзогчен в Традиции Бон>卍
В изложении Лопона Тендзина Намдака

https://vk.com/tibbon?w=wall-1966915_402%2Fall

----------


## Юань Дин

> 


Сразу на английском. Первую книгу  :Smilie:  Типа "Получи, фашист, гранату!"

----------


## Юань Дин

> Нгакпа Чогьям и Кхандро Дечен.* Громовое безмолвие. Раскрытие сознания дзогчена.*
> Прекрасная книга! Как раз для начала.
> 
> Вот текст (в рамках ознакомления)
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/48824a9...%20Chogyam.doc


Помню, несколько лет назад спрашивал на БФ об этой книге. Говорили, что авторы не аутентичные и т.п.

----------


## Нико

> В оригинале я бы с радостью почитал, но увы, Пали не владею 
> Я прочитал очень много английской поэзии в оригинале и перевести это практически нельзя, как бы красиво по русски это не звучало. По русски надо читать русскую поэзию (которую как раз очень трудно переводить в свою очередь)
> На английском мне Дхаммапада больше нравится.
> Более жестко, уверенно и локонично.
> 
> Вот например Маршак даже  название _Heather Ale_ перевел как _Вересковый Мед_
> Уже, уже очень большая разница в восприятии.
> Прочтите вслух к примеру одно и другое:
> 
> ...


Уверяю вас, что Дхаммападу ещё никому не удалось  нормально перевести на русский язык. В палийском или в тибетском вариантах.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (26.03.2014), Фил (27.03.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Уверяю вас, что Дхаммападу ещё никому не удалось  нормально перевести на русский язык. В палийском или в тибетском вариантах.


Дхаммапада странной периодами кажется. Я не лингвист, но ощущение недосказанности есть. Жаль я не знаю языка оригинала. Но спасибо Вам Нико за ваши переводы. Вот сейчас читаю "Лоджонг" Тинлея. Вы к нему тоже руку приложили?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Уверяю вас, что Дхаммападу ещё никому не удалось  нормально перевести на русский язык. В палийском или в тибетском вариантах.


А по-моему Топоровский перевод очень хорош. Там правда есть одна забавная ошибка, непонятно даже, как он эдак ляпнул, а в целом - очень неплохо.

----------


## Поляков

> По русски надо читать русскую поэзию (которую как раз очень трудно переводить в свою очередь)


Совсем не по теме, но с громадным удовольствием послушал английский вариант "Евгения Онегина". По ощущению как оригинал, только почему-то на другом языке, что смещает точку сборки ))

Monsieur l'Abbe, a needy fellow,
To spare his charge excessive pain,
Kept lessons light and rather plain;
His views on morals ever mellow,
He seldom punished any lark,
And walked the boy in Letny Park.

http://fryreadsonegin.com/

----------

Vladiimir (26.03.2014), Нико (27.03.2014), Фил (27.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (27.03.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сравните сами:


21.Серьезность — путь к бессмертию. 
21. Mindfulness is the path to the Deathless.
21. Appamādo amatapadaṃ, pamādo maccuno padaṃ;

У Топорова тут точнее перевод. Mindfulness - это smriti, а не Appamādo. Хотя еще точнее было бы "осмотрительность". Этот термин означает качество духовной внимательности к последствиям поступков, а вовсе не "памятование" (Mindfulness), как переведено в англ.

----------


## sergey

> А по-моему Топоровский перевод очень хорош. Там правда есть одна забавная ошибка, непонятно даже, как он эдак ляпнул, а в целом - очень неплохо.


По-моему тоже перевод Топорова хорош, хотя там у него на мой взгляд неточности встречаются, в том числе, на мой взгляд, существенные.
Кстати, писали когда-то здесь об этом - русский язык и пали в чем-то ближе, чем пали и английский. Например: спряжение глаголов и склонение существительных (склонение в англ. отсутствует, а спряжение - специфическое), относительно свободный порядок слов в предложении в пали, как в русском, в отличие от более строгого порядка слов в английском.

----------


## sergey

> 21.Серьезность — путь к бессмертию. 
> 21. Mindfulness is the path to the Deathless.
> 21. Appamādo amatapadaṃ, pamādo maccuno padaṃ;


А посмотрите, как в звуковом отношении в пали: "Аппамадо - аматападам и т.д."

----------


## Нико

> Дхаммапада странной периодами кажется. Я не лингвист, но ощущение недосказанности есть. Жаль я не знаю языка оригинала. Но спасибо Вам Нико за ваши переводы. Вот сейчас читаю "Лоджонг" Тинлея. Вы к нему тоже руку приложили?


Нет, я такую книгу не издавала. Но в неё вполне могли войти старые лекции, которые я переводила устно.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (27.03.2014)

----------


## Фил

> 21.Серьезность — путь к бессмертию. 
> 21. Mindfulness is the path to the Deathless.
> 21. Appamādo amatapadaṃ, pamādo maccuno padaṃ;
> 
> У Топорова тут точнее перевод. Mindfulness - это smriti, а не Appamādo. Хотя еще точнее было бы "осмотрительность". Этот термин означает качество духовной внимательности к последствиям поступков, а вовсе не "памятование" (Mindfulness), как переведено в англ.


 Mindfulness - это внимательность, осознанность.
"Памятование", я честно говоря, даже по русски не понимаю, что означает.
Какое то искусственное слово.

----------


## sergey

> Mindfulness - это внимательность, осознанность.
> "Памятование", я честно говоря, даже по русски не понимаю, что означает.
> Какое то искусственное слово.


Словом mindfulness на английский обычно переводят понятие _сати_ (речь идет о переводе Дхаммапады с пали) или аналогичное санскритское _смрити_, которое вообще в языке означает память, воспоминание.
Памятование - русское слово, хотя устарелое:



> ПАМЯТОВАНИЕ ср. устар. 1) Сохранение в памяти чего-либо 2) То же, что воспоминание.


Но в этой строфе Дхаммапады говорится о другом явлении - _аппамада_, Сергей написал уже, что оно означает. А. Парибок переводит его как _небеспечность_.

----------

Фил (27.03.2014)

----------


## Фил

> А. Парибок переводит его как _небеспечность_.


Ну еще лучше  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (27.03.2014), Legba (27.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

Я довольно часто использую в переводах слово "памятование". Про аммападу верно заметил Хос, что это "осмотрительность". Отлично найденное слово, имхо.

----------

Сергей Хос (27.03.2014), Фил (27.03.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Mindfulness - это внимательность, осознанность.


Словом mindfulness в англ. переводах обычно переводят термин smriti, и это именно памятование, как способность не забывать, например, в процессе выполнения практики полученные наставления или не упускать из поля внимания медитативный образ, помнить о нем. Apramada имеет совершенно иное значение, это именно осмотрительность, не-беспечность в отношении своих поступков.
А осознанность - это saṃprajanya (shes bzhin). Они кстати часто в паре употребляются: dran pa dang shes bzhin (smṛti-saṃprajanya), mindfulness and introspection.




> "Памятование", я честно говоря, даже по русски не понимаю, что означает.
> Какое то искусственное слово.


Это просто свидетельствует об утрате корневой связи с русским языком. Памятование - термин, употреблявшийся (испокон веку)))) в православной аскетике и вполне применим в буддизме в том же значении.

----------

Ассаджи (11.10.2016), Фил (27.03.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Это просто свидетельствует об утрате корневой связи с русским языком.


Увы  :Frown:

----------

Сергей Хос (27.03.2014)

----------


## sergey

> Ну еще лучше


Строфа в переводе Парибка выглядит так:



> Небеспечность – путь бессмертия,
> Беспечность – путь, ведущий к смерти.
> Не умирают небеспечные.
> Беспечные, считай, мертвы.

----------


## Юй Кан

Если не полагаться на ИМХО оунли, а уточнять по словарям, то окажется, что _аппамада_ можно переводить и как _осмотрительность_ (синонимы: _недоверие, осторожность; рассудительность; предусмотрительность, опасливость, оглядчивость, недоверчивость_), и как _бдительность_ (синонимы: _бодрый, зоркий, чуткий, неусыпный, наблюдательный, недремлющий, заметливый, внимательный_).
При этом второй вариант, по мне... ну, менее пассивный, что ли. : )

----------


## Нико

> Если не полагаться на ИМХО оунли, а уточнять по словарям, то окажется, что _аппамада_ можно переводить и как _осмотрительность_ (синонимы: _недоверие, осторожность; рассудительность; предусмотрительность, опасливость, оглядчивость, недоверчивость_), и как _бдительность_ (синонимы: _бодрый, зоркий, чуткий, неусыпный, наблюдательный, недремлющий, заметливый, внимательный_).
> При этом второй вариант, по мне... ну, менее пассивный, что ли. : )


Так, как известно, есть два противоядия от таких изъянов медитации, как возбуждение (блуждание) и притуплённость. Это mindfulness и alertness. Второе -- это аппамада?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так, как известно, есть два противоядия от таких изъянов медитации, как возбуждение (блуждание) и притуплённость. Это mindfulness и alertness. Второе -- это аммапада?


Alertness и есть "бдительность". А _аммапада_ -- явная опечатка, да? : )
Но вместо "притуплённость" сам поставил бы "вялость", по вполне объяснимым причинам...

----------


## Нико

> Alertness и есть "бдительность". А _аммапада_ -- явная опечатка, да? : )


Да, жутко извиняюсь за опечатку. )

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Нет, я такую книгу не издавала. Но в неё вполне могли войти старые лекции, которые я переводила устно.


Да скорей всего. Там переводчиками указаны сразу 5 человек.

----------


## Денис Ихний

Подскажите, стоит ли читать  "Что такое буддизм. Как жить по принципам Будды" Стивена Бэчелора?

----------


## Legba

> Подскажите, стоит ли читать  "Что такое буддизм. Как жить по принципам Будды" Стивена Бэчелора?


Смотря для чего. 80% книги - история о том, как автор последовательно разочаровывался в традиционном буддизме - тибетском, потом дзене и.т.д.
ИМХО - нужно быть хорошо знакомым с предметом, чтобы адекватно воспринимать его критику.

----------

Нико (28.03.2014), Фил (28.03.2014)

----------


## Денис Ихний

> Смотря для чего. 80% книги - история о том, как автор последовательно разочаровывался в традиционном буддизме - тибетском, потом дзене и.т.д.
> ИМХО - нужно быть хорошо знакомым с предметом, чтобы адекватно воспринимать его критику.


Заинтригованный такой рецензией прочитал. Вся рефлексия автора построена на отвержении возможности существования нематериального ума, при этом он апеллирует к современной науке. Видать мы с ним с разной наукой знакомы, так как я никаких научных доказательств того что память содержится в мозге человека в отличии от Стивена Бэчелора не знаю.

----------


## Legba

> Видать мы с ним с разной наукой знакомы, так как *я никаких научных доказательств того что память содержится в мозге* человека в отличии от Стивена Бэчелора *не знаю*.


Хм. Про лоботомию не слышали?))
Теоретически можно, конечно, предположить, что память "где-то еще".
Но вот то, что при определенных повреждениях мозга человек теряет память - вполне общеизвестно.

----------

Паня (28.03.2014), Фил (28.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Если не полагаться на ИМХО оунли, а уточнять по словарям, то окажется, что _аппамада_ можно переводить и как _осмотрительность_ (синонимы: _недоверие, осторожность; рассудительность; предусмотрительность, опасливость, оглядчивость, недоверчивость_), и как _бдительность_ (синонимы: _бодрый, зоркий, чуткий, неусыпный, наблюдательный, недремлющий, заметливый, внимательный_).
> При этом второй вариант, по мне... ну, менее пассивный, что ли. : )


Юй Кан. Я в основном имею дело с переводами с английского на русский. Аппамаду уже почти что была готова переводить как "бдительность", но в одних лекциях Далай-ламы попалось, что это не сама alertness, а основа для неё. Борис Загуменнов с Юлией Жиронкиной это перевели в БА как "самоконтроль".

----------


## Денис Ихний

> Хм. Про лоботомию не слышали?))
> Теоретически можно, конечно, предположить, что память "где-то еще".
> Но вот то, что при определенных повреждениях мозга человек теряет память - вполне общеизвестно.


Слышал про опыты когда мышек учили разным трюкам и потом вырезали у них разные части мозга. Удавалось вырезать до 80% без потери этих способностей. Я под влиянием учеников Юнга принял теорию о мозге как приёмнике.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан. Я в основном имею дело с переводами с английского на русский. Аппамаду уже почти что была готова переводить как "бдительность", но в одних лекциях Далай-ламы попалось, что это не сама alertness, а основа для неё. Борис Загуменнов с Юлией Жиронкиной это перевели в БА как "самоконтроль".


Мне вообще непонятно, как в санскр. текстах оказалось палийское слово appamāda, выглядящее на санскр. как apramada/apramāda...
А переводят и его по-разному: от heedfulness (by Thanissaro Bhikkhu) и вплоть до "основа всех искренних стремлений".

И -- из Wiki:

Alternate translations[edit]
• A caring attitude (Alexander Berzin)
• Carefulness (Alexander Berzin)
• Conscious awareness (Robert Thurman)
• Conscientiousness
• Concern (Herbert Guenther)
• Prudent
Т.е. и тут, как обычно, нужно смотреть в контексте.

----------


## Legba

> Слышал про опыты когда мышек учили разным трюкам и потом вырезали у них разные части мозга. Удавалось вырезать до 80% без потери этих способностей. Я под влиянием учеников Юнга принял теорию о мозге как приёмнике.


Знаете, не все, что происходит с мышами, происходит с людьми.))
Человек без 80% мозга - скорее всего будет "овощем" - и это если выживет.
Юнг, вообще говоря, психоаналитик - ну то есть вот никак не ученый.
Более того, серьезные исследования физиологии мозга начались уже после его смерти, с появлением МРТ.

Ну, и самое интересное. Понятно, что софтвер и хардвер (сознание и мозг) не одно и тоже.
Но это не означает, автоматически, что софтвер существует где-то, волшебным образом, помимо хардвера.))

----------

Паня (28.03.2014), Фил (28.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Мне вообще непонятно, как в санскр. текстах оказалось палийское слово appamāda, выглядящее на санскр. как apramada/apramāda...
> А переводят и его по-разному: от heedfulness (by Thanissaro Bhikkhu) и вплоть до "основа всех искренних стремлений".
> 
> И -- из Wiki:
> 
> Alternate translations[edit]
> • A caring attitude (Alexander Berzin)
> • Carefulness (Alexander Berzin)
> • Conscious awareness (Robert Thurman)
> ...


Вот про conscious awareness мы с Турманом поспорили. Он уже успел забыть, как перевёл это слово 30 лет назад). Он согласился на mindfulness и категоически отказался от "самоконтроля". Короче, придётся прийти к варианту "осмотрительность". )

----------


## Денис Ихний

> Знаете, не все, что происходит с мышами, происходит с людьми.))
> Человек без 80% мозга - скорее всего будет "овощем" - и это если выживет.


Это можно объяснит тем что для человеческого ума нужен более серьезный приёмник. 



> Юнг, вообще говоря, психоаналитик - ну то есть вот никак не ученый.
> Более того, серьезные исследования физиологии мозга начались уже после его смерти, с появлением МРТ.


Юнг не психоаналитик. Он психиатр который использовал в лечении больных метод свободных ассоциаций. И профессор психологии. Современные западные юнгианцы вполне учитывают современные исследования. Просто их интерпретация вне материалистической доктрины.



> Ну, и самое интересное. Понятно, что софтвер и хардвер (сознание и мозг) не одно и тоже.
> Но это не означает, автоматически, что софтвер существует где-то, волшебным образом, помимо хардвера.))


Но и обратного это не означает. Вообще на современном своём уровне развития человек вряд ли эмпирически сможет доказать или опровергнуть это.  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Но и обратного это не означает. Вообще на современном своём уровне развития человек вряд ли эмпирически сможет доказать или опровергнуть это.


Э, нет. На это у нас имеется "чайник Рассела". Концепция "приемника" (в отличии от чисто материалистического понимания мышления как _функции_ мозга), требует допущения неких дополнительных опций. Соответственно, ответственность за доказательство того, как сознание витает в эфире, лежит на юнгианцах - а не их оппоненты должны доказывать, что этого нет.

Бэйчелора, кстати, расстроили далеко не только доктринальные моменты - а скорее их местное прочтение.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2014)

----------


## Денис Ихний

> Э, нет. На это у нас имеется "чайник Рассела". Концепция "приемника" (в отличии от чисто материалистического понимания мышления как _функции_ мозга), требует допущения неких дополнительных опций. Соответственно, ответственность за доказательство того, как сознание витает в эфире, лежит на юнгианцах - а не их оппоненты должны доказывать, что этого нет.


Ну они этим и занимаются, не скажу что успешно, но всё же. Не думаю что как то докажут, но стройные теории строят.
Чайник Рассела немного не в тему, т.к. концепция приёмника была введена для того что бы объяснить некие функции, а не наоборот. Материалистические концепции были отвергнуты не ради теологии и традиционных представлений, а для объяснения неких процессов.

----------


## Legba

> Ну они этим и занимаются, не скажу что успешно, но всё же. Не думаю что как то докажут, но стройные теории строят.
> Чайник Рассела немного не в тему, т.к. концепция приёмника была введена для того что бы объяснить некие функции, а не наоборот. Материалистические концепции были отвергнуты не ради теологии и традиционных представлений, а для объяснения неких процессов.


В любом случае, почитайте оппонентов))

----------

Денис Ихний (28.03.2014), Фил (28.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> так как я никаких научных доказательств того что память содержится в мозге человека в отличии от Стивена Бэчелора не знаю.


У человека нет памяти, как мы её себе представляем: некий накопитель сенсорной информации, к которой мозг обращается по необходимости.
Есть нейронная сеть. И память - это эффект электрического резонанса, проявляющий себя как ассоциативное "восстановление" информации. Есть опыты, показывающие, что мы не вспоминаем события прошлого, а на стимулах ассоциативно выстраиваем картинку, которую и рассматриваем как прошлое. Вмешательство в этот процесс позволяет наглядно демонстрировать тот факт, что прошлое, каким мы его помним - это текущее состояние нейронных связей.

Когда же ассоциативное восстановление информации не срабатывает ввиду значительной перестройки связей в мозгу, то наблюдается эффект "не могу вспомнить / этого не было".

----------

Legba (28.03.2014), Денис Ихний (28.03.2014), Дубинин (29.03.2014), Кузьмич (29.03.2014), Паня (29.03.2014), Поляков (28.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

> У человека нет памяти, как мы её себе представляем: некий накопитель сенсорной информации, к которой мозг обращается по необходимости.
> Есть нейронная сеть. И память - это эффект электрического резонанса, проявляющий себя как ассоциативное "восстановление" информации. Есть опыты, показывающие, что мы не вспоминаем события прошлого, а на стимулах ассоциативно выстраиваем картинку, которую и рассматриваем как прошлое. Вмешательство в этот процесс позволяет наглядно демонстрировать тот факт, что прошлое, каким мы его помним - это текущее состояние нейронных связей.
> 
> Когда же ассоциативное восстановление информации не срабатывает ввиду значительной перестройки связей в мозгу, то наблюдается эффект "не могу вспомнить / этого не было".


Вы так говорите, как будто, кроме мозга, ничего нет. А как же память о прошлых жизнях?

----------


## Legba

> Вы так говорите, как будто, кроме мозга, ничего нет. А как же память о прошлых жизнях?


К несчастью, никаких выдерживающих минимальную критику свидетельств такого рода не существует.
Доказать, что есть что-либо кроме мозга, пока никому не удалось.
Почитай, кстати, книжку Дика Сваба, там и про это есть))

----------

Фил (30.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

> К несчастью, никаких выдерживающих минимальную критику свидетельств такого рода не существует.
> Доказать, что есть что-либо кроме мозга, пока никому не удалось.
> Почитай, кстати, книжку Дика Сваба, там и про это есть))


Я, наверное, на это тупо отвечу. ЕСДЛ говорит: если бы сознание было мозгом, почему бы тогда не сделать операцию по вырезанию из мозга участков, отвечающих за гнев и за привязанность?

----------


## Legba

> Я, наверное, на это тупо отвечу. ЕСДЛ говорит: если бы сознание было мозгом, почему бы тогда не сделать операцию по вырезанию из мозга участков, отвечающих за гнев и за привязанность?


А это вполне возможно))
Беда в том, что эти свойства эволюционно нам были крайне необходимы, на протяжении миллионов лет.
И потому - плотно переплетены с другими функциями.
А получить доброго и фригидного идиота хирургическим путем - совсем не сложно.

----------

Паня (29.03.2014), Фил (30.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А это вполне возможно))
> Беда в том, что эти свойства эволюционно нам были крайне необходимы, на протяжении миллионов лет.
> И потому - плотно переплетены с другими функциями.
> А получить доброго и фригидного идиота хирургическим путем - совсем не сложно.


Ты прям усложняешь. Вырезать половину мозга и получить доброго и фригидного идиота -- не трудно. Но после смерти-то что происходит?

----------


## Legba

> Ты прям усложняешь. Вырезать половину мозга и получить доброго и фригидного идиота -- не трудно. Но после смерти-то что происходит?


Так, про прежний аргумент уже забыли?))
С материалистической точки зрения - ничего не происходит, все заканчивается.))

----------


## Нико

> Так, про прежний аргумент уже забыли?))
> С материалистической точки зрения - ничего не происходит, все заканчивается.))


Ты материалистом стал? Я нет пока, потому как ушедшие близкие люди из бардо со мной общались и подробно рассказывали, как оно там.

----------


## Legba

> Ты материалистом стал?


Для меня лично это ничего бы не поменяло.

----------


## Нико

> Для меня лично это ничего бы не поменяло.


Вы с Дубининым прям подобрались два супчика. Ещё только Ондрия с Вантусом не хватало.

----------


## Legba

> Вы с Дубининым прям подобрались два супчика. Ещё только Ондрия с Вантусом не хватало.


О, любопытно. А скажи, вот что бы ты делала по другому в ситуации, если бы точно было известно, что будущих жизней не будет?
Вот просто все закончится. Нешто ты хочешь кого-то убить, и страх ада этого тебе не позволяет сделать?

----------

Фил (30.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

> О, любопытно. А скажи, вот что бы ты делала по другому в ситуации, если бы точно было известно, что будущих жизней не будет?
> Вот просто все закончится. Нешто ты хочешь кого-то убить, и страх ада этого тебе не позволяет сделать?


Я не верю в отсутствие предыдущих жизней. Только потому, что на себе проверяла. А если были предыдущие, почему бы не быть будущим? Ада, правда, не боюсь. Ламрим недостаточно вдумчиво читала).

----------


## Legba

> Я не верю в отсутствие предыдущих жизней. Только потому, что на себе проверяла. А если были предыдущие, почему бы не быть будущим? Ада, правда, не боюсь. Ламрим недостаточно вдумчиво читала).


Ты на вопрос-то ответь))
И как, прости, можно проверить наличие прошлых жизней? :EEK!:

----------

Фил (30.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Ты на вопрос-то ответь))
> И как, прости, можно проверить наличие прошлых жизней?


Не убивать других мне позволяет не страх ада, а просто элементарное уважение к ценности жизни других и сравнение с собой, да. Наличие прошлых жизней проверяется путём проверки нынешнего бытия и факта несовместимости некоторых вещей.

----------


## Legba

> Не убивать других мне позволяет не страх ада, а просто элементарное уважение к ценности жизни других и сравнение с собой, да.


Ну вот видишь)) Значит будь ты материалистом, ничего не изменилось бы))



> Наличие прошлых жизней проверяется путём проверки нынешнего бытия и факта несовместимости некоторых вещей.


Непонятно))

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не убивать других мне позволяет не страх ада, а просто элементарное уважение к ценности жизни других и сравнение с собой, да.


А как же история Ландармы? Или история Арья-Бодхисаттвы на корабле?
И что бы Вы стали делать в аналогичной ситуации? 




> Наличие прошлых жизней проверяется путём проверки нынешнего бытия и факта несовместимости некоторых вещей.


Можно поподробнее?

----------

Legba (28.03.2014), Фил (30.03.2014)

----------


## Legba

> А как же история Ландармы?


Это, все же, неоднозначная история, написанная победителями.
Остались бы бонцы у власти - прославляли бы какого-нибудь воина,
который спас Ландарму и помог отстоять истинную веру))

----------


## Нико

> А как же история Ландармы? Или история Арья-Бодхисаттвы на корабле?
> И что бы Вы стали делать в агалогичной ситуации? 
> 
> Я бы не осмелилась убить. Но я же -- не Будда в прошлой жизни).
> 
> Можно поподробнее?


Ну, например, очевидная связь с тибетским буддизмом проявилась, когда мне было 25 лет. И было очень много эмоций, много слёз от счастья и т.п. Самое приятное было находиться в толпе тибетских монахов. И и много чего ещё. Потом мне подруга рассказывала, что во сне я говорю по-тибетски (я тогда вообще не знала языка). Короче, кто-то может сказать, что субъективно всё это и эйфория, но я же себя лучше знаю.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну, и самое интересное. Понятно, что софтвер и хардвер (сознание и мозг) не одно и тоже.
> Но это не означает, автоматически, что софтвер существует где-то, волшебным образом, помимо хардвера.))


А ты попробуй )))

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (29.03.2014), Нико (28.03.2014)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это, все же, неоднозначная история, написанная победителями.
> Остались бы бонцы у власти - прославляли бы какого-нибудь воина,
> который спас Ландарму и помог отстоять истинную веру))


Тут вопрос не в Ландарме, а в конкретном поступке персонажей... Хотя есть стандартный отмаз: "Они же были Буддами... в прошлых жизнях". )))

----------


## Legba

> А ты попробуй )))


Что именно?  :EEK!:

----------


## Нико

> Тут вопрос не в Ландарме, а в конкретном поступке персонажей... Хотя есть стандартный отмаз: "Они же были Буддами... в прошлых жизнях". )))


А мы кем были?

----------


## PampKin Head

По части прошлых и будущих жизней мне нравится вот этот пассаж

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/ptf/d.../samma-ditthi/
...
_A thicket of wrong views

"There is the case where an uninstructed, run-of-the-mill person... does not discern what ideas are fit for attention, or what ideas are unfit for attention. This being so, he does not attend to ideas fit for attention, and attends instead to ideas unfit for attention... This is how he attends inappropriately: 'Was I in the past? Was I not in the past? What was I in the past? How was I in the past? Having been what, what was I in the past? Shall I be in the future? Shall I not be in the future? What shall I be in the future? How shall I be in the future? Having been what, what shall I be in the future?' Or else he is inwardly perplexed about the immediate present: 'Am I? Am I not? What am I? How am I? Where has this being come from? Where is it bound?'

"As he attends inappropriately in this way, one of six kinds of view arises in him: The view I have a self arises in him as true & established, or the view I have no self... or the view It is precisely by means of self that I perceive self... or the view It is precisely by means of self that I perceive not-self... or the view It is precisely by means of not-self that I perceive self arises in him as true & established, or else he has a view like this: This very self of mine — the knower that is sensitive here & there to the ripening of good & bad actions — is the self of mine that is constant, everlasting, eternal, not subject to change, and will endure as long as eternity. This is called a thicket of views, a wilderness of views, a contortion of views, a writhing of views, a fetter of views. Bound by a fetter of views, the uninstructed run-of-the-mill person is not freed from birth, aging, & death, from sorrow, lamentation, pain, distress, & despair. He is not freed, I tell you, from suffering & stress.

"The well-instructed disciple of the noble ones... discerns what ideas are fit for attention, and what ideas are unfit for attention. This being so, he does not attend to ideas unfit for attention, and attends [instead] to ideas fit for attention... He attends appropriately, This is stress... This is the origination of stress... This is the cessation of stress... This is the way leading to the cessation of stress. As he attends appropriately in this way, three fetters are abandoned in him: identity-view, doubt, and grasping at precepts & practices."_

— MN 2 http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....002.than.html

Т.е. такими вопросами правильно тренированный персонаж  просто не заморачивается...

----------

Legba (28.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2014)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А мы кем были?


Вот этим мы были http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post662634

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что именно?


Попробуй узнать, существует ли софтвер где-то, волшебным образом, помимо хардвера. ))))
Потому что ведь месседж буддизма состоит в значительной мере в том, что существует.
Так надо бы проверить, иначе каким мы нафик буддисты?

----------

Нико (28.03.2014)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну, например, очевидная связь с тибетским буддизмом проявилась, когда мне было 25 лет. И было очень много эмоций, много слёз от счастья и т.п. Самое приятное было находиться в толпе тибетских монахов. И и много чего ещё. Потом мне подруга рассказывала, что во сне я говорю по-тибетски (я тогда вообще не знала языка). Короче, кто-то может сказать, что субъективно всё это и эйфория, но я же себя лучше знаю.


*И в ад вернусь я, как к себе домой (с)* /// Именно в трех нижних сферах мы проводим подавляющее количество жизней. В соответствии с наставлениями буддийских учителей.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

> *И в ад вернусь я, как к себе домой (с)* /// Именно в трех нижних сферах мы проводим подавляющее количество жизней. В соответствии с наставлениями буддийских учителей.


Не надо так Ламрим близко к сердцу воспринимать. Хотя попадание в мир животных более реально(.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не надо так Ламрим близко к сердцу воспринимать. Хотя попадание в мир животных более реально(.


Мир животных недалеко ушел от этих мест...

P.S. "Он воспринял Ламрим близко к сердцу" (с) Слабак!

----------


## Legba

> *Попробуй узнать, существует ли софтвер где-то, волшебным образом, помимо хардвера.* ))))
> Потому что ведь месседж буддизма состоит в значительной мере в том, что существует.
> Так надо бы проверить, иначе каким мы нафик буддисты?


Проверить можно только одним способом - полностью отключить хардвер убить себя апстену
Так что о результатах проверки я уж точно доложить не смогу.))
А вот насчет месседжа буддизма я не согласен.
Какая-никакая рупа к наме завсегда прилагается (хотя-бы гандхарва или волшебно возникающее тело в аду).
Причем нама, собственно, эту рупу и формирует - рупа вот никак не служит транслятором для намы, болтающейся неведомо где.
Более того. Если залезть в тантродебри, сознание еще и локализовано физиологически.
ИМХО - все это куда материалистичнее, чем квантовое сознание Пенроуза.))

----------

Сергей Хос (29.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2014)

----------


## Greedy

Поддержу пассаж, что тренированный подобными вопросами не парятся. Более того, в учении Будды прямым текстом говорится, что как тело, так и сознание не является мной или моим, ибо существует не в силу наших желаний, а обусловленно. И мы либо признаём это и стараемся проникнуть во взаимосвязь сознания и нама-рупы, либо пытаемся найти элемент "я", не обусловленный и странствующий.

Научное описание памяти в это наше "я" вбивает очень серьёзный шип. Ибо прямым текстом говорится, что наши представления о себе - не что-то, опирающееся на прочную основу, а постоянно меняющееся отражение организации материи.

К тому же в воззрении читтаматра, лежащем в основе тантры, прямым текстом говорится, что "континуум" - это не сознание, а "пространство восприятия", которое есть непрерывная взаимосвязь познания и познаваемого. Это и есть подлинная самость.

Чистой воды диалектический материализм.

----------

Legba (28.03.2014), Дубинин (29.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2014)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Проверить можно только одним способом - полностью отключить хардвер убить себя апстену
> Так что о результатах проверки я уж точно доложить не смогу.))


4-я дхьяна хардвер отключает... По меркам 100 летней давности так таких хоронили.

----------


## Нико

> К тому же в воззрении читтаматра, лежащем в основе тантры, прямым текстом говорится, что "континуум" - это не сознание, а "пространство восприятия", которое есть непрерывная взаимосвязь познания и познаваемого. Это и есть подлинная самость.
> 
> Чистой воды диалектический материализм.


[/QUOTE]

На читтаматру опираться интересно. Но это не предел

----------


## Greedy

> На читтаматру опираться интересно. Но это не предел


Ну, прасангака-мадхьямака в тантре бессмысленна. Всё, зачем она там нужна - это показать, что это тоже верное воззрение и практика тантры ему не противоречит.

Нагарджуна дальше утверждения, что живое существо - это причины и следствия, и нет в этом никакого "живого существа" не шёл. Человек же из Цонка не нашёл этому воззрению никакого иного применения, кроме как получить с его помощью верное концептуальное понимание пустоты и созерцать, созерцать, созерцать.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Ну, прасангака-мадхьямака в тантре бессмысленна.


?????? Тонг па ньи ду гьюр -- и начинается прасангика мадхьямака. 





> Нагарджуна дальше утверждения, что живое существо - это причины и следствия, и нет в этом никакого "живого существа" не шёл.


У вас какое-то странное представление о сочинениях Нагарджуны.





> Человек же из Цонка не нашёл этому воззрению никакого иного применения, кроме как получить с его помощью верное концептуальное понимание пустоты и созерцать, созерцать, созерцать.


Вы читали сочинение Цонкапы "Хвала Будде за его учение о взаимозависимости"? ("Тендрел тёпа") Оно было написано после прямого постижения пустоты.

----------


## Greedy

> ?????? Тонг па ньи ду гьюр -- и начинается прасангика мадхьямака.


И начинается созерцание пустоты.
Прасангака-мадхьямака - это инструмент обретения правильного концептуального понимания пустоты, чтобы через это понимание перейти к непосредственному созерцанию пустоты. В тибетском буддизме представлены методы, позволяющие достичь того же без привлечения правильного концептуального понимания.

К тантре прасангаку-мадхьямаку никаким боком не пришить. Ибо, например, вместо объяснения принципов внутреннего тела, она просто указывает, что это всё есть пустота и каким образом это пустота.

----------


## Нико

> И начинается созерцание пустоты.
> Прасангака-мадхьямака - это инструмент обретения правильного концептуального понимания пустоты, чтобы через это понимание перейти к непосредственному созерцанию пустоты. В тибетском буддизме представлены методы, позволяющие достичь того же без привлечения правильного концептуального понимания.
> 
> К тантре прасангаку-мадхьямаку никаким боком не пришить. Ибо, например, вместо объяснения принципов внутреннего тела, она просто указывает, что это всё есть пустота и каким образом это пустота.


А что, в тантре есть что-то не пустое от самобытия?

----------


## Нико

> И начинается созерцание пустоты.
> Прасангака-мадхьямака - это инструмент обретения правильного концептуального понимания пустоты, чтобы через это понимание перейти к непосредственному созерцанию пустоты. В тибетском буддизме представлены методы, позволяющие достичь того же без привлечения правильного концептуального понимания.
> 
> К тантре прасангаку-мадхьямаку никаким боком не пришить. Ибо, например, вместо объяснения принципов внутреннего тела, она просто указывает, что это всё есть пустота и каким образом это пустота.


А что, в тантре есть что-то не пустое от самобытия?

----------


## Greedy

> А что, в тантре есть что-то не пустое от самобытия?


Всё пусто от самобытия. Вопрос в том, каким методом это познаётся. С помощью размышлений, используя для этого прасангаку-мадхьямаку. Или с помощью особых упражнений с внутренним телом. Последние имеют в своей основе определённую философию, которая не мадхьямака.

Т.е.  можно брать тантрические методы и применять к ним аналитику прасанги, но это может дать знание, что эти методы пусты от самобытия, но это будет постижение пустоты методом мадхьямаки, а не через мастерство в тантрическом методе.

----------


## Нико

> Всё пусто от самобытия. Вопрос в том, каким методом это познаётся. С помощью размышлений, используя для этого прасангаку-мадхьямаку. Или с помощью особых упражнений с внутренним телом. Последние имеют в своей основе определённую философию, которая не мадхьямака.
> 
> Т.е.  можно брать тантрические методы и применять к ним аналитику прасанги, но это может дать знание, что эти методы пусты от самобытия, но это будет постижение пустоты методом мадхьямаки, а не через мастерство в тантрическом методе.


Ригпа и иллюзорное тело ведут к, соответственно, Дхармакае и Рупакае. Одно другому не мешает).

----------


## Greedy

> Ригпа и иллюзорное тело ведут к, соответственно, Дхармакае и Рупакае. Одно другому не мешает).


Я и не говорил,что мешает. Я говорил, что для применения тантрического метода прасангака-мадхьямака не нужна.
Она нужна тем, что хочет либо подискутировать о пустоте, к которой ведёт тантрический метод, либо постигнуть пустоту не с помощью тантрического метода, а с помощью аналитического размышления.

Другими словами, в рамках применения тантрического метода предаваться прасангаке-мадхьямаке бессмысленно. Ибо это просто другой метод.

----------


## Нико

Меня учили другому. Но читтаматра тоже подходит для тантры, правда, говорят, что это "минимум из минимума". Зря вы думаете, что прасангика-мадхьямака применима только для дискуссий. 




> Я и не говорил,что мешает. Я говорил, что для применения тантрического метода прасангака-мадхьямака не нужна.
> Она нужна тем, что хочет либо подискутировать о пустоте, к которой ведёт тантрический метод, либо постигнуть пустоту не с помощью тантрического метода, а с помощью аналитического размышления.
> 
> Другими словами, в рамках применения тантрического метода предаваться прасангаке-мадхьямаке бессмысленно. Ибо это просто другой метод.

----------


## Aion

> А что, в тантре есть что-то не пустое от самобытия?


В Жентонг есть, это абсолютная реальность, а у прасангиков, вроде как, всё относительно, то есть пусто от самобытия.

----------


## Нико

> В Жентонг есть, это абсолютная реальность, а у прасангиков, вроде как, всё относительно, то есть пусто от самобытия.


Если обратиться к вопросу только номинального существования вещей (минг таг), то тогда получается, что пустота тоже пуста. Впрочем, ЕСДЛ очень хорошо примиряет обе теории. Хос переводил, вроде. )

----------


## Greedy

> Зря вы думаете, что прасангика-мадхьямака применима только для дискуссий.


Внимательнее. Я говорил, что она является другим (отличным от тантры) методом постижения пустоты.

----------


## Aion

> Если обратиться к вопросу только номинального существования вещей (минг таг), то тогда получается, что пустота тоже пуста. Впрочем, ЕСДЛ очень хорошо примиряет обе теории. Хос переводил, вроде. )


А при чём тут вещи? Будда-природа - вещь?  :Cool:

----------


## Нико

> Внимательнее. Я говорил, что она является другим (отличным от тантры) методом постижения пустоты.


А в тантре (Ануттарайогатантре) какой метод постижения пустоты?

----------


## Greedy

> В Жентонг есть, это абсолютная реальность, а у прасангиков, вроде как, всё относительно, то есть пусто от самобытия.


Тут тоже полно дискуссий. Наиболее прогрессивная общественность придерживается мнения, что рассматривая пустоту, мы имеем право декларировать её качества, при этом не вводя для неё самостоятельного существования, так как бытие этой пустоты, наделённой вполне конкретными качествами, вне представлений о существовании и несуществовании.

----------


## Нико

> А при чём тут вещи? Будда-природа - вещь?


Они все --дхармы, что можно перевести как "существуюшее", "явление", "феномен". "вещь".

----------


## Aion

> Тут тоже полно дискуссий. Наиболее прогрессивная общественность придерживается мнения, что рассматривая пустоту, мы имеем право декларировать её качества, при этом не вводя для неё самостоятельного существования, так как бытие этой пустоты, наделённой вполне конкретными качествами, вне представлений о существовании и несуществовании.


А Вы её видели, пустоту-то?  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Они все --дхармы, что можно перевести как "существуюшее", "явление", "феномен". "вещь".


Кто они все?

----------


## Ашвария

> А при чём тут вещи? Будда-природа - вещь?


Вещи - эт другое, да простит меня Нико и помилует.
Пуста-от-другого, так шо всё правильно, Жентонг однако.

----------


## Greedy

> А в тантре (Ануттарайогатантре) какой метод постижения пустоты?


Полная, по всем правилам выполняемая, визуализация мандалы божества.

----------


## Greedy

> А Вы её видели, пустоту-то?


А как она выглядит? Вы скажите. И тогда скажу, видел я это или нет.

----------


## Нико

> Вещи - эт другое, да простит меня Нико и помилует.
> Пуста-от-другого, так шо всё правильно, Жентонг однако.


Наверное, для начала, для постижения понятия "жентонг" нужно чуть отойти от индуизма.

----------


## Aion

> А как она выглядит? Вы скажите. И тогда скажу, видел я это или нет.


У прогрессивной общественности, рассматривающей пустоту и т.д. и спросите.  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Наверное, для начала, для постижения понятия "жентонг" нужно чуть отойти от индуизма.


Для начала не надо приписывать жентонг к индуизму, как это сделал Германн.
А по сути если, то многие меотды пришли в буддизм из индуизма. Причем благодаря Шакьямуни, да и не только ему. Это только потом буддисты стали заморачиваться чистотой линии, когда смесь уже была.

Как сейчас вижу. Вот вот приклеют ярлык "скептик". Один раз уже приклеили "уничтожитель...."

----------

Ашвария (29.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Для начала не надо приписывать жентонг к индуизму, как это сделал Германн.
> А по сути если, то многие меотды пришли в буддизм из индуизма. Причем благодаря Шакьямуни, да и не только ему. Это только потом буддисты стали заморачиваться чистотой линии, когда смесь уже была.
> 
> Как сейчас вижу. Вот вот приклеют ярлык "скептик". Один раз уже приклеили "уничтожитель...."


Так это модно сейчас, быть "скептиком")))))

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Так это модно сейчас, быть "скептиком")))))


За модой как-то не гнался  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> За модой как-то не гнался


Меня немного удивляют люди, которые категорически не считают себя буддистами уже, но при этом дают буддийские советы на все случаи жизни. Как с ними-то быть?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Меня немного удивляют люди, которые категорически не считают себя буддистами уже, но при этом дают буддийские советы на все случаи жизни. Как с ними-то быть?


Ох не знаю. Меня удивляют чаще люди, котоыре считают себя буддистами, но ни сном ни духом

----------

Нико (29.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

> Наверное, для начала, для постижения понятия "жентонг" нужно чуть отойти от индуизма.


Да, точно  :Smilie:  для постижения понятия "жентонг" без того шоб отойти никак не получится. А процесс познавания может и при жизни происходить, но практически как говорят без применения думания в качестве инструмента.
А в индуизме не слышала чтобы именно термин "Жентонг" звучал, там санскрита однако.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Меня немного удивляют люди, которые категорически не считают себя буддистами уже, но при этом дают буддийские советы на все случаи жизни. Как с ними-то быть?


Можно спеть песню в ответ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVkwoY6dQFo

----------

Нико (29.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Можно спеть песню в ответ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVkwoY6dQFo


Спасибо, очень в точку))))))))))))))

----------


## Фил

> Вы так говорите, как будто, кроме мозга, ничего нет. А как же память о прошлых жизнях?


А память о прошлых жизнях есть?!




> Я, наверное, на это тупо отвечу. ЕСДЛ говорит: если бы сознание было мозгом, почему бы тогда не сделать операцию по вырезанию из мозга участков, отвечающих за гнев и за привязанность?


Так делали ее совсем-совсем недавно!
Потом правда решили, что это неэтично, человека без его согласия насильно в рай тащить.



Но я думаю, если попросить - то сделают.
Пластические хирурги, вон, чего только не делают.  
И глаз я думаю, по желанию удалят.
А уж лоботомию то......

----------

Legba (31.03.2014), Паня (30.03.2014), Поляков (02.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2014)

----------


## Фил

А можно и менее радикальные и обратимые средства использовать

----------

Legba (31.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2014)

----------


## Greedy

Материализм не отрицает перерождения при условии принятия, что свойство отражения имманентно материи. Просто с разрушением тела, разрушаются человеческие характеристики отражения. Сам же процесс непрерывной преемственной обусловленности сознания от материи продолжается.

Проблемы тут главные у тех, кто рассматривает сознание ни как функцию от материи (т.е. с постоянно меняющимися свойствами), а как себя, как нечто постоянное, что они и пытаются обнаружить после смерти.

Будда здесь фундаментально прав. Мы с безначальных времён отождествляем себя с сознанием, и увидеть его обусловленность и зависимость от нама-рупы нам практически невозможно.

----------

Legba (31.03.2014), Поляков (02.04.2014), Фил (30.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Проблемы тут главные у тех, кто рассматривает сознание ни как функцию от материи (т.е. с постоянно меняющимися свойствами), а как себя, как нечто постоянное, что они и пытаются обнаружить после смерти


Удивительно также, как на локальные этерналисткие воззрения накладывался, очевидно, по политическим причинам, буддизм и получается такая каша воззрений принципиально сходных в своем этернализме.
Но именно это сегодня и называется Буддизм.
Хотя, при чем тут Будда?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> Удивительно также, как на локальные этерналисткие воззрения накладывался, очевидно, по политическим причинам, буддизм и получается такая каша воззрений принципиально сходных в своем этернализме.


Воззрение читтаматры не является этерналистическим, так как в нём сознание обусловленно. Просто в нём сделан акцент для противодействия аннигилистам, которые считают, что нирвана - это исчезновение в никуда. Исчезновение в никуда с логических позиций признаётся невозможным.

----------

Фил (30.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2014)

----------

